# Wanted female rat Newmarket ONTARIO



## toripadams (Jan 10, 2015)

Recently I lost one of two of my female rats to a respiratory infection. My remaining rat is doing okay but she seems bored or lost in a way.






My late rat was only a year and a half and I feel like her life was to short. I want my remaining rat ,Etzy, to be happy and most sites have been saying its best to introduce another rat. 

Etzy is sweet and has always been the submissive one out of the two. She's young only one and a half roughly and still has lots of energy. Took her to the vet recently to be sure she was healthy and she's all good. 

I made the mistake of buying my last rat from a pet store and don't intend to do that again. If anyone knows of a reputable place I can get a pet rat near me or has a female rat in need of a home I would love to know. Also if anyone has any advice on what type age temperament ect I should look for in a companion for Etzy it would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not sure how close this is to you, but here's a link to some adults for adoption in Owen Sound, Ontario:
http://theratcrewrattery.weebly.com/available-adults.html


----------



## toripadams (Jan 10, 2015)

Amazing it's a couple hours away but it looks good I'll for sure look into that. Thx for the help


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

You're welcome! :3 They seem like a good place to get them from and they'll be a bit older to fit in better. ^-^


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi toripadams, not sure if you are still looking, but I'm in Orillia and my rat just had 13 babies that I need to find homes for. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

